# Kim Jong-il



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

So, he died from the stress of working too hard.

Clearly a bad Korea choice then.

But he's been iL for a long time. Even though he was still Jong at heart.

But now he's gone. No-one in Korea can bereave it.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Except jong un Kim .

Lets hope he is not as daft as a box of frogs.

Dave p


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Kim Jong is dead. Long live Kim Jong.



OR 



Kim Jong Ill. Then Kim John Dead.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Its been a bad year for dictators Gaddaffi,Mubarak Kim Jong thingy!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

IT has all the local countries on high alert though, the Korean war was never officially ended so it all kick off again very easily.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think we are all in for a very uneasy start to the New Year no stability anywhere.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If N. Korea invades S Korea, the plan is to drop bars of chocolate on the invaders from bombers.

The shortest war in history. :lol:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

French students of North Korea in shock. Un to replace Il. Still no news on Une and Elle!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

North Korea at Night -


----------

